# Gera / Thüringen



## -|nS5|- (9. August 2006)

Servus wie schauts eigentlich mit trialern um Gera herum aus ? 



Meldet euch  






MFG nS5


----------



## sensiminded (9. August 2006)

zeulenroda kann ich dir anbieten. bin hier aber der einzige. bist du der geraer der das xtp fährt? ich kenne bis jetzt nur den haagen aus gera.

grüße alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -|nS5|- (9. August 2006)

wir sind in gera 4 trialer
haagen ( echo )
chriser  (Koxx xtp)
ich       (Mikebike)
Rene    (echo bounce)


----------



## sensiminded (10. August 2006)

ich hatte bisher nur von insgesammt drei leuten gehört. wenn am we das wetter passt könnt ich ja mal rum kommen.


----------



## -|nS5|- (10. August 2006)

auf jedenfall musst mal bescheid sagen ... da fahr mar mal ne kleine runde ..
was fährst du fürn bike ?


----------



## sensiminded (10. August 2006)

<-- siehe Fotos, das schwarze koxx marc vinco


----------



## -|nS5|- (10. August 2006)

ach du sau fährst mein "traumbike" genau so willsche s haben :-D ....
richtig nice muss man sagen solltest du es mal verkaufen ;-) ..schrei ....
nr haste ... wär cool wenn mar mal fahrn


----------



## omaalex (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi Ihr!!

In den Herbstferien bin ich in Gera zu Besuch und ich wollte Euch mal fragen ob es ein paar Downhill/Freeridestrecken gibt. Ob es sich lohnt mein Bike mitzunehmen.
Danke schon mal im vorraus      

Alex


----------



## -|nS5|- (7. Oktober 2007)

Ja haben 3 sehr schöne Dirt strecken und 1 scheene downhillstrecke


----------



## omaalex (8. Oktober 2007)

Danke..kannst du mir genau sagen wo die sind? Weil meine Schwiegereltern wohnen in Lusan(denke das das so heißt)  
Ach und Bieblech Ost kenn ich noch....


----------



## -|nS5|- (8. Oktober 2007)

ja einmal im vierel "langenberg" und dann "beim krankenhausberg" sogenannte 7 hügel ...schwierig zu erklärenen aber amch dir falsl ich heut abent zeit find mal was bei googleearth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omaalex (8. Oktober 2007)

Danke vielmals... 
 Werde versuchen was zu finden...


----------



## matze popatze (5. August 2008)

-|nS5|- schrieb:


> Ja haben 3 sehr schöne Dirt strecken und 1 scheene downhillstrecke




servus.. wo isn die dh-strecke??


----------



## nobster (30. Oktober 2012)

hallo wäre nett wenn du mir mal die Strecke per google maps zeigen könntest
komme aus Langenberg


----------



## Sebastian G (29. August 2015)

Moin Moin. Gibt es noch aktive Trialer in Gera, Zeulenroda oder Umgebung?


----------



## sensiminded (30. August 2015)

Servus, ich bin ursprünglich aus ZR. Allerings wohne ich inzwischen in Halle. Ich glaube in ZR gibt es niemand. In Gera weiß ich den aktuellen Stand nicht. 

VG Alex


----------

